# Unloading my W8 Long Blocks - Brand New in Crate



## KingVR (Jan 30, 2000)

I'm one of those strange people that collects odd things, especially when a deal is nice. 
I have accumilated 3 W8 engines, and a W12 engine. 
One of the W8 engines has ALL accessories attached, but I am in the middle of replacing 1 damaged piston. I'm am waiting for a OEM piston to show up from someone who swears it is on its way to me, but if it does not, I may replace all of them with custom pistons, and change the firing order to make it sound like a Ferrari with custom cams. If someone wants it as a SPARE PARTS engine as it sits: $2,000 SHIPPED anywhere in the lower 48 states. 
The other 2 W8 crate engines are brand new long blocks that I just purchased recently, figuring to hold on to them until someone needs them. However it appears that I will not be able to hold on to them as I need to free up the cash for other things in life. Bad timing for me. By the way, both of these still have 12,000 mile factory warranty, with just over 11 months time-frame remaining. I need to get $4800 for EACH, and that does include ME covering freight to YOU.
Also, I also have a W12 long block for a Phaeton that a friend and I went in on together to obtain for a future project. Something mid-engine of course. Unfortunately this needs to go as well.








We need to sell this engine for about $9,000 SHIPPED.
If you have ever looked into getting an engine like this transported across the country, it would probably cost you easily over $1200 at least. I have an account with a major freight handler available through my workplace, so with my discount it is not too bad.
Any of these would make a fantastic http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif for anyone in your family.


----------



## cjbenavides (Jul 16, 2013)

*how do you change the firing order.*

how do you change the firing order to make it sound like that?


----------

